# 2011 Outback 312Bh



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We are selling a 2011 outback 312bh. Double slide with rear bunkhouse and camp kitchen You can email me at [email protected] for pictures
$19,500


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

that is a great deal. I recently had a dealer offer me the exact same amount on mine as a trade. Good luck with your sale.


----------

